# The More Complete Chondro...?



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a quick thread...

Can someone please confirm that 'The More Complete Chondro' is just an updated version of 'The Complete Chondro'? Rather than a second volume so to speak... I don't want to get the former...and find out there are things in the latter that are worth knowing...i.e having both books...

So in short...is the More Complete Chondro the same content as the original book, but with lots more added extras?

I've had a look on various book shop sites and reptile sites, but I found it hard to be 100%...

Best wishes & thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

PM Essexchondro or Rain they will definately help. Or Post this thread in the snake section. You will get an answer pretty quick, i would have thought.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Yes it is an updated version and not completely different - it is however and excellent book and I cant reccomend it enough

Also if you go to Greg Maxwells website and send him an email he will happily talk to you about the difference and may even sell you an autographed copy - if he has any left


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks guys 

Much appreciated, - will get onto him...


----------

